# Because we needed more....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just in case we didn't have enough already....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Any chance of an English flag?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Goes to show what I know... I thought the Union Flag was yours????










Is it this guy?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats the one!







The other one is the British flag and I'm not Scottish, Welsh or Irish.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I really should have finished school.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No I'm just proud to be English!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> No I'm just proud to be English!


Nothing wrong with that! When traveling abroad I like to pretend to be English or Canadian.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

God only knows why!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

As I am proud to be a American/Scottish/Irish, in that order. Think I'll go with this one-







-Why would you pretend?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> As I am proud to be a American/Scottish/Irish, in that order. Think I'll go with this one-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just some friendly humor. Anyone who has traveled abroad knows that Americans are hated in many parts of the world and it aint because of our "freedoms" either lol. You catch a lot less heat if you're English or Canadian.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't know if we are that popular anymore Chris!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

OK, I know the French hate us. But I think the English still call us brothers. Isn't that true Matt. Well, at least Matt, calls us brothers and thats good enough for me,


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You are that indeed to me Jim and more than welcome to my country and home.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Goes to show what I know... I thought the Union Flag was yours????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, now I'm confused. Fortunately or unfortunately, I am not a traveler and just thought there was a British flag. Learn something new every day. I guess an American abroad feels like a Texan going to southern Louisiana.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bar-d you didn't think we were all one country did you!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

But you all talk funny kind of the same... and you all sure did pick up our language quick


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> No I'm just proud to be English!


 Hey I am English as well..just a few generations removed.

I like some of the addtions...








By the way...I am a road hunter. I do a lot of my work off the road sure beats walking. In Iowa I used to shoot many pheasants walking the ditching allong the road. Keep the sign up...I know what it means and I agree.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hey I am English as well..just a few generations removed.
> 
> I like some of the addtions...
> 
> ...


Lewis Black on hunting.... you should enjoy


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> But you all talk funny kind of the same... and you all sure did pick up our language quick


Don I sound nothing like the others! That's because I'm use to other's trying to speak English!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> bar-d you didn't think we were all one country did you!?


I don't really know what is going on over there. I just know a bunch of chefs and music people come over here and start reality shows.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I don't really know what is going on over there. I just know a bunch of chefs and music people come over here and start reality shows.


Yeah I'm sorry about that we were fed up with them, the music show(if you can call it that!)from the start.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Good call with the flags for Matt...lol. Now he can choose which one he wants depending on his mood...hahaha. I actually was thinking that one was needed for him the other day! Heres to my English/British homies


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

There's only one!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Lewis Black on hunting.... you should enjoy


Yeah I can take the ribbing







.

Yep I laughed at the gettem into the corner and blast em ...

His hummor does sort of disapoint me though...I would like to see him try and shoot a quail though


----------

